# Eheim 2224, lily pipes, external heaters and clear tubing



## Garuf (2 Dec 2007)

Hello, 
A few questions regarding the 2224 filter, I want to replace the tubing supplied for the clear stuff from aqua essentials and add a external heater and lilys. Does anyone know what dimension the tubing is and if it's possible to use the hydor external with it?
also which set of lilys would I need to buy the 13mm or the 17 mm?
thank you in advance, 
Gareth.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2007)

Morning Gareth.

According to aquatics online the inlet/outlet is 12mm so you'd need 12/16mm tubing.  I guess this would mean you'd need the 13mm glassware, but not sure on that one.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2007)

You'll need 12/16mm filter hose.  The ADA stuff is clear, but not cheap.

The Hydor ETH 200 external heater fits that hose size.

And 12 or 13mm lily pipes.


----------



## Garuf (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks kids, George Aquaessentials is selling 3meters of clear tube for Â£4 so thats not too bad.
The more I use aqua-essentials the more expencive I find them, Really off putting when your a student, shame since they're so good

Also, did anyone notice the hydor airppump in this months pfk? Could it be used as a ready made co2 venturi? Â£5 says it could.


----------

